# LL and X-2 racing



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Gonna cram some more dirt type slots down yer throats since our X2 pan and Life Like season is about to begin Sunday. The only one that wasn't a real stock car (truck) is the 911 x-2. The rest are ones that raced at our dirt track in the mid 90s.


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

*x-2 and LL cars*

I got booted offline for some reason but what was done before saved. Dont frickin know. Oh well I can throw in a couple xtra pics this way. The 57 Chev was ran at our track in 1972,Driven by Corky Green, and owned by Marty Brave(my Warhoop Racing buddies). Them guys are Sioux Indians. Marty's son, Mark was the 2004 street stock point champ this year in a silver # 66 still owned by Marty. The 00s are Ron Starkey's who I was crew chief for many years. The car was a championship winner in96 and we ran that truck in 97. The Chevys# 1 is "Dick, in the Dirt" Hansen, that had several championships under his belt in the few years he got to race here. Maybe Pairadice will post pics on dirty Dicks trucks.

#166, #00 car, #911, are X-2 pans. #1 and # 00 truck are LifeLikes.

More Dirt from Circle Track DAC


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

*doomsday mods*

gotta love the old doomsday tyco bodies.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Those trucks look great. Sounds like a really fun class of hardbody racing. Do you run just the Life-Like M chassis or do you allow the T chassis also?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey slotheads!
Doc- ya sure turned some dumb lookin bods into cool racecars! Man I guess anything has potential if ya can visualize it hiding within. Afx too- I dont even have any T chassis, some of the guys do, but they dont think they handle as good. I even still run a couple of old Rokar chassis in the LL class. We run sponges and can set ride hight pretty good by sanding them down and also sanding the bottom of the chassis.
RR and the rest of you- Thanks for the comps. Circle Track DAC


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

*More Dirt from Circle Track DAC.......Maybe Pairadice will post pics on Dick's Truck*

Here ya go................

Dick Hanson's "Thunder Truck" from the mid 90's. The truck on the left is a Tyco 440X2, the one on the right is a Lifelike.










My creation from a JL Yenko Camaro into a Lifelike Stockcar. Kind of a Quicky for the racing season this year!









Later,Pairadiceracing


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

That Yenko is just too sweet! :thumbsup: They don't race em like that anymore. Brings to mind the sound of big block chevs with straight pipes coming down the frontchute with a roar that was like sticking knives in your ears. 

(no wonder I can't hear worth a crap :freak: )


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

Now yer talk'n Shadowracer! So that's why I can't hear Sh.........stuff anymore!


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Huh? What'd ya say?


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Pairadice: "Geez its windy"
DAC : "It ain't Wednesday. It's Thursday"
Shadow: "Thirsty? Me too. Lets go get a beer."

:hat:


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

*I hear that!*

Shadow: "Thirsty? Me too. Lets go get a beer."

:

hat:[/QUOTE] Now I hear ya talkin! FRIDAY! YAH!


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm there!


----------

